# UNC to finally be better than Duke nest year?



## c_zalud (Feb 29, 2004)

I think that next year UNC could finally finich above Duke and make it farther than them in the NCAA Tourny for the first time since 2000. There lineup looks like this:

PG: Raymond Felton/Melvin Scott
SG: Rashad McCants/Marcus Ginyard/Jackie Manuel
SF: J.R. Smith/David Noel/Reyshawn Terry
PF: Jawad Williams/Marvin Williams, Jr.
C: Sean May/Byron Sanders


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

their line up is more like

pg felton/scott
sg mccants/manuel
sf marvin williams/jr smith/reshawn terry
pf jawad williams/marvin williams/noel
c may/noel/sanders

there is no way noel plays anything other than post. his range goes out to about 7 feet. also jackie manuel is def. our primary backup SG. and im not sure whether we should start jr smith or marvin williams. yeah smith had a great mcDs game and a good hoops summit game but marvin williams has impressed me as well this year. marvin williams will get minutes at both pf and sf. unc def should be better than duke nex year


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Yes*

Yes they should be better.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

JR Smith and Marvin Williams may jump. W/o them, they still may be more talented than Duke.

Should they be better than Duke? I would say so.

Will they be better than Duke? Who knows.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

they should and will be better than duke. roy williams will finally settle down this program and lead it to the promise land. Right Now i am predicting if m.williams and jr smith do not go pro then the North Carolina Tarheels will be the 2005 NCAA National Champions.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I definetly think Marvin will start over JR Smith. Just because JR blew up in the McDonalds game, doesn't mean he's the better player. 

Here's what the lineup should look like;

Felton/Scott
McCants/Manuel/JR Smith
Marvin/JR Smith/Terry
Jawad/Marvin
May/Noel


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

correct me if I am wrong, did Roy WIlliams just took a scholly away from a player? Who was it?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*UNC*

UNC was over their scholarship by 1. They had offered one to JamesOn Curry but took it back. They are lucky they had an excuse to because they were out of scholarships.


----------



## SC_DieHard (Mar 19, 2004)

Quentin Thomas will probaly back up Raymond, and Guinyard is only a junior. If both marvin and JR come it should be a championship year.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

thomas and guinyard wont get minutes over scott and manuel


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

JamesOn needs to come to ATL


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

jameson needs to go see his probation officer before he can go anywhere:laugh:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Won't Felton go to the NBA? Why?... If he isn't, it's good thing for us, NC-fans!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Felton most likely wont declare this year because he had a relativley bad season and the draft class of point guards is really deep. If he went this year, he would most likely be a late first rounder whereas next year he could be a top 3 point guard in the draft. I read an article after unc lost to Texas that quoted Felton on sayen he would be back next year. Ill try to find it.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

lmao...all da other teams in D-1 basketball and yall worry abouy duke lmao


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

you think any team will be better than unc nex year? not me. give me a team and ill break it down for ya. trust me unc should be fav to win it all, specially with padgett transferin. and bein better than duke is a BIG thing for us. guess you didnt know that tho


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

yeah i know...instead of focusing on duke just focus on getting unc credibility back...they lost it ever since the dean left


----------



## modifyzer (Apr 30, 2004)

M. Williams will play the 3 and if Smith goes he will back up either him or McCants. I don't know why Ginyard is there, seeing as how he is a junior in HS. UNC will have more talent and experience than Duke, especially if Dockery has to play the point b/c Livingston goes to NBA. IMO, Coach Williams and Kryzewski are pretty equal. How great would it be to have a Duke-Carolina 2005 Championship game?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Your guys are right they will be number one but you got the lineup all wrong

Here it is

pg: Felton/ Q thomas/ Scott
sg: Mccants/ Scott/ Manuel
sf: Jr Smith/ J williams/ Noel
pf: M. Willians/ J Williams
c: S. May/ Sanders

Terry, Bohlander, get few minutes


----------



## modifyzer (Apr 30, 2004)

No way. First, one reason J.R. declared was that he wasn't garaunteed to start. Second, no way is Jawad, in his senior season, going to be a bench player to 2 freshman. They need a bigger SF, so M.Williams or J.Williams will play 3 and other will play the 4.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

line up is

PG Felton/Scott/Thomas
SG McCants/Manuel
SF J. Williams/Terry
PF M. Williams/Noel
C May/Sanders

Smith is gone and there is no possible way that Noel can play SF.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

i think unc and duke will still be neck and neck, but we may both be back exactly where we were last year bc of JR Smith declaring and Luol Deng leaving duke and also Shaun Livingston declaring. IMO, UNC has the upper hand now, with duhon gone as well, duke is short a true leader. the post presence of Marvin Williams will also help UNC. williams provides yet another body to throw at shelden williams


----------



## modifyzer (Apr 30, 2004)

All you need to do is look at 2 things.

Dockery will man the point, Randolph will be at PF. Neither would start on the Tar Heels. 

Advantage Carolina.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

i sure hope they are. It could really happen with Duhon and Deng gone but there remians the threat of J.J. Williams. We can do it if we try and I'm pretty sure we'll make it the final four.


----------



## ihatespn2 (May 15, 2004)

I am not quite sure why everyone is so convinced Unc will be better than Duke next year. 
Unc still has a lot of question marks surrounding them such as: lack of toughness, questionable defense needs much improvment, team chemistry is and was still an issue last year even with Roy Williams, lack of interior depth, lack of leadership, rebounding, inconsistent perimeter shooting and they still lack the post important thing a team can have, an idenity. They most certainly have a more talented team than Duke on paper but they also did in 2000. Point is as good of a coach as Roy Williams has been, I like Duke's chances with Coach K and its not like Duke doesnt have talent. They still have 6 Mickey D's on their roster.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

UNC will be lucky if JR Smith doesn't go straight to the draft. Either way, i agree they have more talent on _paper_ than Duke, but Duke has a reputation for playing better than expected.


----------



## ihatespn2 (May 15, 2004)

J.R. has already signed with an agent, thats old news.


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

If fat *** May is starting at center again UNC will get killed once again. He is soft and has a hard time against good post players. Hes better off at the 4.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

We will matchup well against Duke next year because our only glaring flaw is lack of depth in the post, and without Deng they only have Shav and SheWill down there, so it will be only of their flaws too. We should have an obvious advantage at PG and the wings as well.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone got a website to Duke Basketball?? Also what you guys think of Demarcus Nelson?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Nelson is good, but I dont think he will make a huge impact as a freshman. And as a tar heel fan, im being generous


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> you think any team will be better than unc nex year? not me. give me a team and ill break it down for ya. trust me unc should be fav to win it all, specially with padgett transferin. and bein better than duke is a BIG thing for us. guess you didnt know that tho


Wake? I don't know... its kind of a homer pick in my opinion, but i'm curious to see what your response will be.


----------

